# Fridge Incubator



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all, 

I have just been given an old fridge off a friend who thought that I could turn it into an incubator

OK does anyone have any step by step instructions (and what is the moral high ground on venting the gasses in it from an environmental point of view)

:2thumb:


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

how environmental are u £30 pound to have it degassed properly or nowt if u cut it with a pair off snips just do it outside at the botton and let it drain


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

ratking said:


> how environmental are u £30 pound to have it degassed properly or nowt if u cut it with a pair off snips just do it outside at the botton and let it drain


Hmmmmm, environment = £30

accidental smack with snips = £0

:lol2:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

If it is less than 10 year old the gases are cfc free anyway. 

Just stick heatmats on the sides and drill a hole for thermostat probe. Make sure you have a couple of airholes and you are done.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

You can always crimp the pipes tightly and cut in the middle of the crimp and the gas wont escape.
I put mats on the bottom and up the back and a large tub of water on the bottom mat to help humidity.


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

Good tips, thanks guys

Will take photos and stuff as doing it lol

Jenx :flrt:


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Just been searching for this for hours! Well hope it helps in the end;

Making an Incubator

Scott


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

Meltos said:


> Just been searching for this for hours! Well hope it helps in the end;
> 
> Making an Incubator
> 
> Scott


Thank you, thats fantastic, 

I had never considered just leaving the guts in there and using the fridge as it was :bash:

Thats is very helpfull, thank you for the time it took to find it, 

Jennixxxxxxx :2thumb:


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

thats a good thread, and common sence when you think about it. if a fridge is good at keeping things cool it stands to reason it should be good when used vicaversa. defo something il be looking into : victory:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

im gonna use a fridge next year for my leopard gecko eggs..


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

leopardgeckomad said:


> im gonna use a fridge next year for my leopard gecko eggs..


Do You Have Several Hundred Leopard Geckos? I Don't think you'd fill it enough to reason building one.. Just thinking in terms of space, electricity etc.


----------

